# No such thing as a stupid question?



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well here may be one.
I have a 2007 ducato the radio is fed from the engine battery and I want to feed it from the leisure battery's 
My idea is this.can I run a wire from the poss terminal of one of the leisure battery's up to the radio for a feed ? Do I also need to run a earth wire?
If I run a poss wire I will need to put a inline fuse in does this fuse go at the radio end or the battery end?

Sorry not good with electrics.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wire from leisure battery and it does not matter which end the fuse is placed.
Well not if I did it, but I would put it where it was most conveniant to get to. :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And no you don't need another negative. The chassis is the same neg for engine and house batteries.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm sure you are aware that many radios are a continuous drain on the battery even when they are switched off. If they are wired through the ignition or switch off automatically after a pre-determined time then the engine battery is protected. Wiring directly to the leisure battery will not afford that protection.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The primary purpose of the fuse is to protect the wire from the battery to the radio.

Therefore, fuse it at the battery end.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Or nip down to your local Argos and get a DAB Radio of your choice.

Works for me. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Or nip down to your local Argos and get a DAB Radio of your choice.
> 
> ...


We have only just got wireless here if I was to ask for a DAB radio I would get the Spanish shrug of the shoulders.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You would need a switch on the live feed otherwise there will be a constant drain on you leisure battery(ies) and your radio will be illuminated in some cases.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

UK DAB is different to €U DAB.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DAB is unique (virtually to the UK), so that will not solve the problem if you want reception more that about 50k this side of the channel.....

The old system of LW, MW and FM is also due for change at a date in the forseeable future - it was supposed to be 2015 but there are hints that will not take place now;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hink-Minister-stops-short-switch-date-FM.html

if you believe the Daily Snail.....

why do you want the radio to run from the leisure battery?

I believe the annoying 20 minute cut off is radio based, not power source based.....

radios do continue to drain battery even when the ignition is switched off - to maintain the circuits and frequencies entered, it is not much but is still there as a drain.

So why the need to move the source?

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The radio is a single din 7 inch flip up DVD , sat nav, television, MP3 player, iPhone/iPad player hands free system. So if I am using any of these systems I would prefer the power to drain the HAB battery. Consumption is 10 ah.


----------

